# Amazon Kindle... FIRE!



## eversleep (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone here plan on getting an Amazon Kindle Fire when it comes out? I might. It seems cool.


----------



## Sar (Oct 14, 2011)

Everythings cooler when its on fire!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 14, 2011)

Kind of an unfortunate name, considering how many book burnings the Kindle and similar products have caused. (By making inventory of physical books irrelevant and not worth the storage space.)


----------



## Xenke (Oct 14, 2011)

Why not just gen an iPad?

Oh right, it's more expensive.

Anyway, not so much a fan. I'm sure it's great and all, but I like the concept of just the basic Kindle. It didn't need a touch screen. It didn't need games. I could've used color, but I would have rather seen it done in a clever way using E-Ink.

It's just... too "already done".


----------



## ADF (Oct 14, 2011)

It's just another tablet at the end of the day, but being an Amazon product suggests it will get support that cheaper ones ($200 range) won't see, exclusive content is also a possibility.

That said, no UK date for its release planned.


----------



## Xenke (Oct 14, 2011)

Also, I look forward to the news of a production/warehouse catching on fire.

It's inevitable.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Oct 15, 2011)

If it doesn't have an e-ink display, I'm afraid that it's not a real Kindle.


----------



## Elim Garak (Oct 15, 2011)

Like others say, It's not the same without E-ink.
Staring at a small LCD/Amoled or whatever screen that's not E-ink is tiresome and uncomfortable after hour.
I got to borrow a e-reader for a while, it feels nice with the E-ink and it has amazing battery life.

However if you want to use it for things other then the traditional Kindle book reading: I think it will make a nice little low end tablet.


----------



## eversleep (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't want it for e-books, I don't read. I just want it for web browsing and apps and stuff. I used to have a $100 cheap Android tablet, but it broke. :c


----------



## Onnes (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't get what is so great about E Ink. Isn't everyone who has grown up the internet already used to staring at text on a monitor for hours?


----------



## eversleep (Oct 16, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I don't get what is so great about E Ink. Isn't everyone who has grown up the internet already used to staring at text on a monitor for hours?


~Uses a LOT less battery than a monitor.
~No glare.
~Cheaper?
~Idk... but people like it so it must be good :v


----------



## Xenke (Oct 16, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I don't get what is so great about E Ink. Isn't everyone who has grown up the internet already used to staring at text on a monitor for hours?



I just think that the concept was pretty clever, and the fact that it was used in a fairly useful way was also a plus.

Let's just say I'll be sad if it's forgotten about. It may only be good for static images, but it does it beautifully.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Oct 16, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I don't get what is so great about E Ink. Isn't everyone who has grown up the internet already used to staring at text on a monitor for hours?


Yes, because using traditional, auto-illuminated displays, we run out of battery after only a few hours. With _e-ink_, the next generation can get used to staring at text on an _e-ink monitor_ for weeks at a time!


----------



## WhoYouGoonaCall? (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks like they're nuking the free 3g as well with that lineup D:


----------



## Xenke (Oct 19, 2011)

WhoYouGoonaCall? said:


> Looks like they're nuking the free 3g as well with that lineup D:



Kindle hasn't had "free" 3G standard with any of their devices since the Kindle DX Graphite. After that, you had to pay more to get a device with 3G capability. Keep in mind, however, that older Kindles cost more than the current 3G models before the Kindle Keyboard came out.

Regardless, the Kindle Fire probably isn't suited to be using Amazon's Whispernet. They'd probably like to reserve that for downloading book content, and keeping video/app/music/whatever content off of that, so that they don't have to start charging for it to cover the costs. (Or something like that, I'm guessing)

Anyway, all this talk of Kindles makes me want to get one. They're just so neat. Hate that Kindle Fire thing though, I'll just get the Keyboard one or something. I should really start reading again.


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

hahahhhahaha


----------

